# Does this bitch want smacking up ?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I like This ..

But I also like This.. Does contain swearing...

What do you like?.. Opposite ends of your personal music spectrum please. :wink:

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What the hell...............................???????

I guess I'm old..!!!!

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> What the hell...............................???????
> 
> I guess I'm old..!!!!
> 
> Ray.


No your not, you are only 7 :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True.!!!!
I'm stilllearning. :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Celtic Chillout / Cat [email protected] one end
Prodigy / Leftfield @ the other
with a bit of Floyd / Genisis / Robbie Williams / Enigma in the middle

Alan H


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I still prefer the Judy Collins version.

I find that Firestarter is still capable of reducing my journey times by at least 10%.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anything from clasical to modern. 


DAve p


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

King Crimson to Karl Heinz Stockhausen :?


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Def Leppard ........................... Katherine Jenkins (for all the wrong reasons) 8O  :twisted: :roll: 

Regards

Chris


----------

